# Dorschköder



## bayliner98 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich fahre im April oder Mai zum Dorschangeln
nach Fehmarn. Weiß jemand , auf was die 
dann beißen?
Gummifisch oder Wobbler?
Pilker oder Naturköder?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!

Gruß Lennart


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

ich vermute mal auf alles was du da genannt hast


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Moin Lennert,

Mit was....wie möchtest du den Fischen ??

Kutter, Boot, Brandung, Spinnen....#h


----------



## bayliner98 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Hi,

ich werde vermutlich vom Kleinboot aus angeln.

Mein Gerät besteht aus einer mittleren Spinnrute(40-80g)
und Stationärrolle/Bootsrute(bis 300g) und Multi.
Und noch eine Frage:
In welcher Tiefe stehen die Fische?

Gruß Lennart


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Ich würde eine Natürköder Rute einfach mal runter lassen mit Wattis !! 

Ich nehme Tieflaufende Wobbler oder auch Spinner,
Gummis in allen Farben....größe ca. 5-8 cm, Köpfe bei 20g bis 40g, je nach Wind und Drifft !!

Anfangen würde ich in 5 Meter und mich dann weiter ins Tiefere begeben.

Wo du die ersten Bisse bekommst, da würde ich mich dann auch einpendeln mit der Tiefe.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange du auf Fehmarn bleibst, ansonsten kannst du auch mal auf die 10 oder 15 Meter marken gehen und es da versuchen. 

Mit Naturköder schön auf Platte gehen, ist auch was feines !!#h


----------



## Boedchen (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*



Reisender schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Mit Naturköder schön auf Platte gehen, ist auch was feines !!#h



Na da wird Platte aber nicht begeistert von sein ^^
Aber back t.T.
Am fängigsten ist das welches im Wasser ist.
Viel rumbasteln und schnelles wechseln bringt dir nichts.
Leztlich must du für dich entscheiden was für ein Typ du bist.
Lieber der "Naturköder" Typ oder lieber der Action Spinn und Werf Typ.
Beides hat seine vor und Nachteile, beides kann fängig sein.
Mit Naturköder machst du selten etwas falsch , nur kommen halt die grösseren im Schnitt mit Pilker und GuFi.
Wichtig ist zumindestens das du wenn du Naturköder angelst ein Paar GuFi als reserve mithast. Denn kommen vermehrt "Babydorsche" ist es Ratsam umzuschwenken und die Lütten noch wachsen zu lassen.

Wie auch immer du dich entscheidest: Petri


----------



## bayliner98 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Hi,

danke für die Auskunft!
Wo sind eurer Meinung nach die Topstellen
auf Platte?
Ich hab gehört im Sund solls gut sein.

Gruß Lennart


----------



## Boedchen (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Da fragst du am besten den Reisenden, absolut sein Heimatrevier.
Leztlich ist es aber wohl so das egal wo du Angelst die chancen auf Platte gut bis sehr gut sind.


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Gute Plattenstellen....tja, wenn du Staaken raus fährst grade aus zur letzten Ansteuerungstonne...drum herum ist eigendlich immer ganz gut...aber auch vor Meeschendorf auf 6 bis 10 Meter.......

Im Sund ist auch gut, aber hier ist es besser zu Ankern und dann die Platten suchen.....das dumme ist, das die Burschen sich mal hier und da hin begeben...und die eine gute stelle ist morgen leer, und die Platten liegen dann wieder woanders.

Aber wo du eine fängst, da solltest du länger versuchen, denn eine ist nie alleine !!


----------



## bayliner98 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Hi,

angelst du dann mit einem ganz normalen Schollenvorfach oder
hast du etwas ganz Spezielles?;+

Gruß Lennart

PS: Die Frage ist natürlich auch an alle anderen gestellt.


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Meißtends......habe ich nur ein Haken hinterm Blei !!

Hin und wieder nehme ich aber auch ein Padanoster....für Butt !! 

Wo ich drauf achte ist, das die Hakenschenkel schön lang sind...


----------



## Boedchen (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Also im Handel giebt es tolle Vorfächer und jede mege Mangelwahre
Wenn du etwas brauchbares benötigst rate ich dir:
Bastel selber. Anleitungen findest du im www genug.

mfg


----------



## Miracle Man (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Also im Handel giebt es tolle Vorfächer und jede mege Mangelwahre
> Wenn du etwas brauchbares benötigst rate ich dir:
> Bastel selber. Anleitungen findest du im www genug.
> 
> mfg




Hast du mal den einen oder anderen Link?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Hol dir für Butt bloß keine Paternoster mit viel buntem Spielkram, kostet nur Geld und fängt auch nicht besser als die "nackten" Vorfächer.

Wir fangen unsere Butts immer vor Puttgarden und Marienleuchte.


Gruß


----------



## Steinbuttt (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hol dir für Butt bloß keine Paternoster mit viel buntem Spielkram, kostet nur Geld und fängt auch nicht besser als die "nackten" Vorfächer.
> 
> Wir fangen unsere Butts immer vor Puttgarden und Marienleuchte.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Dorsch_Freak,

auf Dorsch würde ich Dir absolut recht geben. Auch ich denke das dem das völlig wuuurscht ist, ob da Lockperlen vorm Haken hängen oder nicht.
Beim Angeln auf Dorsch schalte ich nur eine Perle über den Haken, nicht um damit zu locken, sondern damit die Würmer abgestoppt werden und nicht das Vorfach hochrutschen, Farbe ist völlig egal!

Bei Plattfisch sehe ich das etwas anders. Diese Augenjäger sind sehr neugirig! Und gerade mit natürlichen Lockfarben wie zB. weiß, perlmutt, silber, silber/grün (gibts als Lil Corkys und funktionieren sehr gut) habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Man sollte es damit aber nicht übertreiben. Ein Köder der von drei Lil Corkys aufrecht im Wasser nach oben steht, fängt natürlich kaum was.

Und wenn man vom Boot aus auf Platte angelt, wo der Köder in Bewegung ist, würde ich auf jedenfall ein Spinnerblatt vor den Köder schalten oder sogar, wenn gewichtsmäßig noch machbar, einen Buttlöffel als Gewicht verwenden.

Schau Dir mal dieses Video an, das sagt eigentlich alles:

http://mmc.jahrtsv.de/index.php?id=9&video=1440

Mein Tip auf Platte: Locken ja - aber dezent und natürlich!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Boedchen (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

Hmmm....
Also zum Grundsätzlichen:
Der Dorsch ist ein Jäger , je nachdem was er gerade Jagt KANN es sinnvoll sein Perlen, Spinner ect. zu benutzen.
Andererseits giebt es keinen anderen Fisch der sich ebenfalls dadurch verscheuchen läst wenn es nicht gerade sein geschmack ist. Hört sich ein wehnig wiedersprüchlich an, ist aber so.
Generell ist wehnig mehr. An manchen Tagen allerdings ein muss.

Plattfisch: Ein Plattfisch ist ein Augen und Neidjäger. 
Hier ist es ab und an nötig die passende Farbe zu haben.
Im gegensatz zu Dorsch der vorwiegend die rötlichen und Perlmuten Farben sehr mag ist es bei den Platten oft das Gelb welches zieht. 

Leztlich ist es eine Philosofie für sich und absolut Tagesabhängig. Es giebt nicht das Ultimative "hiermit fängste alles an allen Tagen" Vorfach.

PS: Es giebt Tage da ist ein "weit überm Grund treibender" Köder fängiger.

PSPS: Wer eine anleitung sucht braucht ja nur bei einem Suchanbieter Naturköder Vorfach Suchen.  
Wie ich wiederum heisse steht ja hier im Namen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*

klasse video#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorschköder*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Dorsch_Freak,
> 
> auf Dorsch würde ich Dir absolut recht geben. Auch ich denke das dem das völlig wuuurscht ist, ob da Lockperlen vorm Haken hängen oder nicht.
> Beim Angeln auf Dorsch schalte ich nur eine Perle über den Haken, nicht um damit zu locken, sondern damit die Würmer abgestoppt werden und nicht das Vorfach hochrutschen, Farbe ist völlig egal!
> ...



So siehts nämlich aus....
Auf Platte würde ich immer mit Perlen und- oder kleinen Spinnerblättern fischen, nätürlich darf man nicht übertreiben !:g


----------

